# Going to my first show the 14th of June! (Bambi did good!)



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Wish me luck! It's Anna's due date but she went really late last year so I hope she holds out! I am taking Bambi, just scheduled an appointment with the vet to get a health certificate! :thumb: 

Anyone else going? It's the:

2008 Dragonfly Farm Show IV

Sponsored by NENDA and Joanne Karohl

SINGLE RING NIGERIAN DWARF SHOW
SENIOR DOE, JUNIOR DOE, BUCK SHOW

SATURDAY, JUNE 14, 2008 STARTING AT 9:00 AM


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Going to my first show the 14th of June!*

thats so cool that both kids will be shown. I am so excited about sunday!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Going to my first show the 14th of June!*

Same here! Good luck clipping Gigi, I know its going to be fun clipping Bambi. I was thinking I should do it now so any rough spots/mistakes grow in.  My friend that I got their mom from it going to be there, so she can help me out a bit.

Any suggestions? What do I need? I am going to a show in NH this weekend so i can see how things work before I go. Oh and Bambi dosen't really have a beard so should I shave it clean? Anyone have any pics of how I should shave a 4 month old little buck?

Heres a pic of him!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Going to my first show the 14th of June!*

Bambi's looking at you so innocently and trusting- little does he know what's coming for him. lol
Good luck with the show- I hope you have success and more importantly, lots of fun.

Bring lots of stuff to disinfect the stalls.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Going to my first show the 14th of June!*

lol, I don't think he will be too bad. He is very laid back about everything. Partly why I want to take him to my first show.

It's going to be a "trailer" show. So no pens unless you bring your own. Is a big dog crate ok for him?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Going to my first show the 14th of June!*

I was clipping my little 3 month old buck the other day and as a was shaving his chin I totally forgot to save a beard, but I don't mind. It will grow anyways. So you can decide what you want to do, I would probably leave some fur there though.

Here is a photo of him


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Going to my first show the 14th of June!*

Thanks! How do you make it so their head doesn't look like a big fuzz ball without shaving the beard fuzz and top of the head fuzz? I can't seem to figure that out. Most of my guys are looking a bit weird with fuzzy heads around here. It's been so hot I wanted them to be able to cool off.... so they are cool, but they look weird. :slapfloor:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Going to my first show the 14th of June!*

I don't leave the stuff on the top of their head, I could never figure out how to shave it, and I prefer them without it. But the beard is just a personal preference of how you like to clip it. I know when I was at nationals and saw Tiger L he had a chopped of beard, they said it was getting into the water buckets too much :ROFL:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Going to my first show the 14th of June!*

Bambi looks like a sweet guy, I'm sure you'll do great, good luck!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Going to my first show the 14th of June!*

my show is a trailer show too. I was just going to bring a dog crate for the back of my truck. I dont think Angie will mind.


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Going to my first show the 14th of June!*

For the one day show that I went to without pens I just put my three pygmies in two dog crate L and XL in the back of the truck. I saw lots of other people who didn't have stock trailers doing that also.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Going to my first show the 14th of June!*

Angie should be good with crates after 8 hours in one. lol And with it in the back of your truck Stacey the screaming wont be so loud! I hope Bambi is quiet.

Whats really funny is when you pull over at a rest stop and they start screaming and attracting attention! :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Going to my first show the 14th of June!*

she was really quiet on the way to Teri's and back today.

I don't know if my truck will be able to be used or not. I have to get 3 of its tires fixed :hair: All the stems are broken :shrug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Going to my first show the 14th of June!*

Ooo did you clip her today? pics? lol


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Going to my first show the 14th of June!*

Good luck on your show, RunAround! Bambi should do well! I know a lot of people going to that show..

How was Teri's, Stacey? And Angie? Did you see Saturn or Opal?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Going to my first show the 14th of June!*

Thanks, Oh what kind of collar should I use? I am guessing I can't use his nice bright blue one. :greengrin:


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Going to my first show the 14th of June!*

A chain collar, you know those choke dog collars, are preferred.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Going to my first show the 14th of June!*

Yay! Bambi did great! He got reserve junior champion. 

He acted awesome, been there and done that kinda attitude.

I had a great time and I can't wait to show my guys again.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sweet! Bambi you need to teach you sister some of that! :GAAH:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW...Congrats on that title!! He is such a cutie..though I'm sure he looks alot different with just velvet and not the baby fuzz!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks Liz. I was shocked. Wasn't expecting to get anything but experience from the class.  

I am sure Angie will shape up. 

Bambi almost got junior champ. the judge had a really hard time deciding on which one should be first, he even said so. 

I was so thrilled with Bambi! I was expecting him to be horrible and forget everything I tried to teach him. I had so much fun and I helped show a couple goats for Dragonfly and Fairlea(sp) farm. I also did good with one of my friends goats, she got first in her class. :wahoo:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

That's great!!! I went to a show today too, only junior does and one of mine took reserve. Showing is addicting!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Who was the judge?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

The judge was Robert Spitzer, and congrats!


----------

